# I hate the USB200M... Any other options?



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I've used the USB200M on all my hacked Series 2 and HD Tivo's. But I hate them. The little flap breaks, and any cable twist breaks the connection.

Are there any other good, cheap USB ethernet adapters that are supported by the core drivers? For a 6.2 hack as well as a 3.1.5 HD Tivo hack.

Thanks!


----------



## JediKnight2 (Oct 2, 2003)

Netgear FA120


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

JediKnight2 said:


> Netgear FA120


Best price?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> I've used the USB200M on all my hacked Series 2 and HD Tivo's. But I hate them. The little flap breaks, and any cable twist breaks the connection.
> 
> Are there any other good, cheap USB ethernet adapters that are supported by the core drivers? For a 6.2 hack as well as a 3.1.5 HD Tivo hack.
> 
> Thanks!


If you want something that works with the tivo supplied drivers:
Xterasys XN-121
Netgear FA-120
DLink DUB-E100 (Edited in after the original post: Fofer reminded me below).
All use the same ASIX ax88172 chip in the usb200m v1. The Xterasys isn't on the tivo supported list, but it identifies itself as a Hawking UF200, which is on the Tivo list. I can verify that it works. Reconditioned Netgear FA-120's can sometimes be found on ebay at a discount over retail prices.

If your tivos are hacked and you don't mind using the backport drivers available on DDB, the airlink-101 ASOHOUSB can often be found on sale at Fry's B&M for ~ $5. These use the ax88772 chip and *won't* work with the tivo supplied drivers, but they will work with the backport drivers on DDB.

I've had a number of usb200m's and never broken a connector. I always use the little usb extension cable they come with. I believe it takes some of the stress off the connector.


----------



## JediKnight2 (Oct 2, 2003)

Got mine on ebay for 14 bucks and the FA120 doesnt have a flimbsy connection for the RJ45...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

FA120 Roxxors my Boxxors


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

JamieP said:


> I've had a number of usb200m's and never broken a connector. I always use the little usb extension cable they come with. I believe it takes some of the stress off the connector.


I think that's a GREAT SUGGESTION to do, I wonder how many people actually do use that little extension cable, I know I certainly will :up:


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

My pair of D-Link DUB-E100 High Speed USB 2.0 Fast Ethernet Adapters work perfectly for me...


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> FA120 Roxxors my Boxxors


You're one of the last people I thought I'd see THAT from!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Full of suprises ain't I?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Philly Bill said:


> Best price?


Refurbished ones can be found here for $19.95 with free shipping. I have never ordered from here nor do I have experience with Netgear refurbished products.

I got mine from NewEgg for $24.95 and they are offering free shipping on all netgear products thru the end of October.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is one slightly cheaper, but currently out of stock. I can vouch for their ruggedness over the flimsy Linksys. This guy on ebay has 90 of these available for $14 shipped.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

rbautch said:


> Here is one slightly cheaper, but currently out of stock. I can vouch for their ruggedness over the flimsy Linksys. This guy on ebay has 90 of these available for $14 shipped.


That's dirt cheap man. Of course, both of those are refurbished with a 30 day warranty. The new ones from NewEgg have a five year warranty.


----------



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Jamie,
How would I apply the backport drivers to my Dtivo 6.2? I am new to this. I have a FA120 but the Airlink's are so cheap that I set up with the Netgear then would like to transfer to a Airlink. 
thanks!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Do some searches on DDB - installation instructions are there (instructions, not a step by step guide - if you can't understand the instructions, you shouldn't attempt the install).


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

I've been using the refurbed FA120's for quite a while now. They were probably just customer returns that were reboxed. I've bought them on ebay for less than $13 shipped. I've never had a single problem with either the retail versions or the refurbs.

My first USB 2.0 adapter for a S2 DTivo was a USB200M and I thought it was a piece of crap. I had the exact same problems as the OP and the little flap snapped right off of mine. I don't recall ever getting an extension cable with mine but it could have been buried in the box somewhere behind a cardboard compartment. 

The USB200M probably works fine for many people but you've got to have a good ethernet cable and RJ45 connector attached to it or the connection won't hold up. The Netgear and other similar models are just much more rugged adapters that provide a good solid connection.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yazyazoo said:


> Jamie,
> How would I apply the backport drivers to my Dtivo 6.2? I am new to this. I have a FA120 but the Airlink's are so cheap that I set up with the Netgear then would like to transfer to a Airlink.
> thanks!


The zipper does this.....


----------



## betsos94 (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm running 6.2 on 2 dtivos and on 1 of then I keeps losing ethernet and then I reboot and it's back and then gone again, any help please


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Are you sure you assigned them each DIFFERENT IP addresses?


----------



## betsos94 (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes all are DIFFERENT IP addresses, start to transfer recorded movies and it gets
interrupted stops and loses connection


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> FA120 Roxxors my Boxxors


Did someone get an Urban Dictionary for Christmas?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> FA120 Roxxors my Boxxors


Roars my drawers too.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Gunny so does the zipper install the USB backport drivers? So the Airlink's should already work with the Zipper. I don't need other drivers?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes it does but only in the enhance script portion of the zipper that you start by telnetting in.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> yes it does but only in the enhance script portion of the zipper that you start by telnetting in.


Did I miss an update of the enhancement script? I Zipped in mid December and I thought the Airlink was a no go.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It wouldn't be an update of the zipper script itself, but the backport driver package you download from where you download it from.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Anyone seen a cheap FA120 (or comparable) lately? All I can find are ones for $25 new plus shipping. :down: I have another DTivo coming (free refurb from DTV) that I need it for.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

JustDeals.com has new FA120s for $22.95, shipped.

They appear to be out of the $12.95 refurbed ones.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

bnm81002 said:


> I think that's a GREAT SUGGESTION to do, I wonder how many people actually do use that little extension cable, I know I certainly will :up:


I use the extension cables on all of my USB200Ms and I have had zero problems.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> I've used the USB200M on all my hacked Series 2 and HD Tivo's. But I hate them. The little flap breaks, and any cable twist breaks the connection.
> 
> Are there any other good, cheap USB ethernet adapters that are supported by the core drivers? For a 6.2 hack as well as a 3.1.5 HD Tivo hack.
> 
> Thanks!


You're right. The whole thing is about the connection, and besides being hard to connect. it breaks! My USB200M flap broke, and is being held together with duct tape! The connection is tenuous, to say the least.

:down:


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

SteelersFan said:


> Anyone seen a cheap FA120 (or comparable) lately? All I can find are ones for $25 new plus shipping. :down: I have another DTivo coming (free refurb from DTV) that I need it for.


I haven't found the FA120's cheaply now, but I did find this and will by ordering 3 of them today: D-Link - DUB-E100 - USB 2.0 10/100 Recertified Fast Ethernet Adapter


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I have a pair of those D-Links, MikeF, they work great! Thanks for the heads up on the TigerDirect deal, I'll be buying another.

EDIT: $10 is a nice price. $8 for ground (3-5 day) shipping, not so much. The total is still cheaper than elsewhere though. Just feels odd to be paying almost the same price for shipping that I'm paying for the adapter itself.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

I stocked up on the Hawkings a while back. Still have a couple spare. They work great.


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

Fofer said:


> EDIT: $10 is a nice price. $8 for ground (3-5 day) shipping, not so much. The total is still cheaper than elsewhere though. Just feels odd to be paying almost the same price for shipping that I'm paying for the adapter itself.


Yeah, I almost fell over when I put in my order for 3 and it was $13 for ground shipping... Sheesh... But yes, the total was still less than full price FA120's or others... I did some quick searching for Tiger Direct online coupons but never found any :-(

I'll be busy zippering my 3 new Series 2 boxes as soon as I get these adapters  Can't wait!


----------



## Robertjm (Jan 6, 2006)

There were lots of FA120 only a month ago. Here's the cheapest listing on EBAY. He's got 21 of them for sale.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Netgear-FA120-U...ryZ11182QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Still nearly half off from what I understand. (no relationship to seller, yada, yada, yada)


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

MikeF said:


> I'll be busy zippering my 3 new Series 2 boxes as soon as I get these adapters  Can't wait!


Zippered all 3 of my Series 2 boxes and hooked them up with the D-Link DUB-E100's from Tiger Direct and it works flawlessly!


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

MikeF said:


> I haven't found the FA120's cheaply now, but I did find this and will by ordering 3 of them today: D-Link - DUB-E100 - USB 2.0 10/100 Recertified Fast Ethernet Adapter


If you happen to live in FL or NC, you can get the same deal from GlobalComputer and avoid sales tax.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Shipping is also a buck cheaper at GlobalComputer. Luckily I live one mile from a TigerDirect warehouse, so I may swing by tomorrow and stock up on these.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

I called every Wal-Mart around looking for the FA120, and none had it. I'm sure CompUSA does, but that's over 30 miles from my house. I ended up getting a third USB200M. I guess only time will tell how they will hold up.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> I've used the USB200M on all my hacked Series 2 and HD Tivo's. But I hate them. The little flap breaks, and any cable twist breaks the connection.
> 
> Are there any other good, cheap USB ethernet adapters that are supported by the core drivers? For a 6.2 hack as well as a 3.1.5 HD Tivo hack.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you using the little USB extension cable or just plugging it into the back of the tivo? I've had mine for months and had no problems. Although I do agree the flap is annoying.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> I think that's a GREAT SUGGESTION to do, I wonder how many people actually do use that little extension cable, I know I certainly will :up:


I use it, and haven't had any problems with my adapter. Althought the reason I'm using it wasn't anything other than laziness. I had originally had a wireless adapter and had used an extension cable to put the adapter on top of the entertainment center for a better signal. After still having problems, I bought the wired one. Rather than redo everything, I jus' plugged it into the extension cable.


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

I have Zippered but have not been able to Telnet in. After a bunch of looking here, thinking I have wrong network settings. I think, after visiting tivo.com, the LinkSys USB200M v2.0 that I have is the issue.

It looks like there is network activity on both ends, lights on router and Network USB Adapter, but no IP connectivity...

Can, anybody confirm LinkSys USB200M v2.0 is no good?

If so, back off to Fry's tomorrow....


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it has been said countless times that the USB 200 M won't work until the USB 2.0 drivers are installed on the tivo. You either need another adapter or a serial cable (instructions for building one are also available in these forums) Once the USB 2.0 drivers are installed, the 200M will work.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> it has been said countless times that the USB 200 M won't work until the USB 2.0 drivers are installed on the tivo. You either need another adapter or a serial cable (instructions for building one are also available in these forums) Once the USB 2.0 drivers are installed, the 200M will work.


When I first hacked my Tivo's (HD and non-HD), I used only USB200M's, and used the stock USB drivers in the OS. It was my understanding that the stock USB drivers weren't 2.0?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

we're talking version 2.0 of the device.


----------



## jacobhdds (Jun 9, 2004)

Just thought I would post this:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1734053&CatId=200

Recertified ethernet adapter for $8. I have had no problems with it and it is much better than the 2 that I bought at radio shack where the 2 flaps broke.


----------



## spainmiami (May 23, 2005)

OK, I know it's been a while since any replies on this thread. But Google got me here.

I have clicked on every single link posted and most are no longer valid or out of stock.

Any suggestions this late in the game?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

spainmiami said:


> OK, I know it's been a while since any replies on this thread. But Google got me here.
> 
> I have clicked on every single link posted and most are no longer valid or out of stock.
> 
> Any suggestions this late in the game?


Try this thread. Also, search is your friend.


----------

